# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάρια  ΕΠΑΜ

## jk21

δυστυχως το ειδα μαλλον λιγο εως πολυ αργα ( ειδικα για το σεμιναριο με τις ασθενειες που αξιζε να παει οποιος μπορουσε ) 

αλλα εστω και 45 λεπτα πριν ,καποιος μπορει να το προλαβει αν ειναι κοντα .Ενα μεγαλο* ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!*  στο συλλογο για την πρωτοβουλια του !!!

εδω δινεται και χαρτης των γραφειων του συλλογου


http://www.epam2006.gr/#!contact/czpl

και η σχετικη ανακοινωση 

http://www.epam2006.gr/#!news/nws5/5...%89%CE%BD-2013

Σεμινάρια


04/04/2013












Ο ΕΠΑΜ διοργανώνει επιμορφωτικά σεμινάρια για τα μέλη του και όχι μόνο, για τα καναρίνια χρώματος και τύπου, υβρίδια και αγριοπούλια, με προσκεκλημένους καταξιωμένους κτηνιάτρους, κριτές, εκτροφείς του χώρου μας.
Τα σεμινάρια θα πραγματοποιηθούν στα γραφεία του συλλόγου μας και θα είναι ανοιχτά σε όλους τους εκτροφείς μέλη του συλλόγου μας και μη . Θα υλοποιηθούν από 7 Απριλίου έως 9 Ιουνίου κάθε Κυριακή.
Το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα του περιεχομένου των σεμιναρίων θα ανακοινωθεί τις προσεχείς ημέρες .




Πρόγραμμα Σεμιναρίων 2013
04/06/2013


*​Κυριακή 12 Μαίου 2013 και ώρα 18:00 στα γραφεία του Ε.Π.Α.Μ. για το επόμενο σεμινάριο .*
Ένα αφιέρωμα στα καναρίνια Τύπου με εισηγητές τους:
1) Χριστακάκης Γιώργος καναρίνια Gloster
2) Ρωσσόπουλος Κώστας Πτερώματα στα καναρίνια Τύπου
3) Καζαντzίδης Βασίλης καναρίνια Gloster , Japan Hoso , Parisien , Crest
4) Μαυρουδής Γιώργος καναρίνια Yorkshire
5) Παρτσαλίδης Δημήτρης καναρίνια Yorkshire
6) Φιρινίδης Διονύσης καναρίνια Fife Fancy
Κυριακή 28 Απριλίου 18:00 
Τεχνητός Φωτισμός  (​βιβλιογραφική ανασκόπιση)
Πολυτέλεια ή Αναγκαιότητα;﻿
Πλεονεκτήματα- Μειονεκτήματα.
Η διαχείριση του. 
Συγχρονη τεχνολογία 
Η εμπειρία μας                                                                         Εισηγητές: Καζαντζίδης Βασίλης & Γεωργιάδης Γεώργιος​
Κυριακή 21 Απριλίου και ώρα 18:00  Βραδιά Καναρινιών Χρώματος με εισηγητές τους Κυρίους Ευάγγελο Σιώπη , Μιχάλη Μπασιά και Γρηγόριο Σερτεφίδη .
Θέματα : Διαχείριση - Πτερώματα - Ζευγάρια - Βάψιμο
﻿
﻿Κυριακή 14/4   12:00 Συχνότερες ασθένειες των πτηνών συντροφιάς και αντιμετώπισή τους.
Εισηγητής: Σιάσιος Αθανάσιος Κτηνίατρος εκτροφέας καναρινιών​
​
• Κυριακή 7/4 18:00 Πρόοδος αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου.
Συζήτηση προβλημάτων και επιτυχιών των εκτροφέων μας.

----------


## serafeim

κριμα οντως... δεν πειραζει εχουν μεινει αλλα δυο σεμηναρια....
Μπραβο τους παντως... προσωπικα μακαρι να μπορουσα να παω...

----------


## adreas

Από  τη  σελίδα του  επαμ  στο  facebook  το σεμινάριο  σε  βίντεο.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/323937063251/

----------


## xarhs

το βλεπω τωρα............

----------


## adreas

*Natasa Veria*
*Την Κυριακή 19 Μαίου στις 18:00 σταγραφεία του συλλόγου θα πραγματοποιηθεί σεμινάριο με θέμα Αγριοπούλια - Υβρίδια.
Μονέδας Βασίλης - Φλώροι
Καραισαρλίδης Χρήστος - Πυρρούλες - Μαγγελάνοι
Σερτεφίδης Γρηγόρης – Καρδερίνες*

*Για να  δούμε  αν θα βγάλουνε  και  το σημερινό   βίντεο!!!*

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ευχαριστουμε ! 

εβαλα στο ιδιο ποστ και το δευτερο βιντεο .Νομιζω ομως οτι πρεπει να εχει και συνεχεια .Οταν ολοκληρωθει ,θα μπει και στα αρθρα των ασθενειων

μεχρι τοτε δειτε τα βιντεο καμμια 20αρια φορες ! 

Μπραβο στον ΕΠΑΜ τοσο για την πρωτοβουλια του ,οσο και για την επιλογη του εισηγητη ! λογια σταρατα κατανοητα ! 

δωστε προσοχη  οσοι δινετε για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη αντιβιωσεις ,το σημειο 6.10 και μετα ... βασικα σε ολα πρεπει να δωσετε προσοχη !

----------


## xarhs

τι ειπε για τις αντιβιωσεις!!!!!!!!!! πωωω............... εσυ να τα ακους αυτα δημητρη..... ::

----------


## jk21

ακριβως οπως το ειπες ! τα εχω ακουσει στο σεμιναριο που ειχε κανει καποτε για λογαριασμο του ασκε

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ "ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ" 13/02/2011*για αυτο φωναζω εναντιον της χρησης αντιβιωσεων για προληψη ,οπως κακως συνηθιζουν καθε χρονο να κανουν παρα πολλοι εκτροφεις !

----------


## xarhs

επισης ειπε οτι η υποδοσολογια ειναι χειροτερη απο την υπερδοσολογια , γιατι καταστρεφεται μεν η φυσικη χλωριδα του οργανισμου και ο οργανισμος μενει χωρις αμυνα.

----------


## jk21

ναι οι δοσολογιες πρεπει να ειναι οσο συστηνονται σε επισημα ιατρικα manual και εχουν βγει  συμφωνα με ερευνες κτηνιατρικες.αν δινονται σε πολυ χαμηλη ποσοτητα ,απλα χαιδευουμε τα μικροβια (αντε τα δινουμε και ενα χαστουκακι ) και αυτα βρισκουν τροπο να αντιμετωπιζουν το φαρμακο και να θωρακιζονται απο αυτο .Δυστυχως αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις ειναι συχνη συνηθεια να δινουν ταχα για προληψη ,μικρη δοσολογια και πολλες φορες ουτε καν τις προβλεπομενες μερες

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι προθεση μου το να αμφισβητησω τον ομιλητη του σεμιναριου, αλλα να εκφρασω την προσωπικη αποψη οτι τελικα οσο περισσοτερο ψαχνεις κατι, τοσο περισσοτερο "μπερδευεσαι"!


Στο πρωτο βιντεακι, ο ομιλητης αναφερει οτι το " ... "black spot" δεν ειναι ασθενεια, αλλα ενα συμπτωμα οπου μεγαλωνει το συκωτι και κανει προβολη πανω στο δερμα και βλεπουμε αυτη την μαυρη τελεια ..."

Ομως στην πιο κατω μελετη για τους κυκλοϊους, διαβαζω τα εξης:
" ... Οι λοιμωξεις κυκλοϊου συνηθως συνδεονται με την ανοσιολογικη ανεπαρκεια και σχετιζονται με ασθενειες που ειναι δυνητικα θανατηφορες.
Η κατασταστη γνωστη ώς «μαυρο σημείο» στα νεογνα καναρινια , χαρακτηριζεται ως η κοιλιακη διευρηνση, διογκωση της  χοληδοχου κυστης και αποτυχια να αναπτυχθουν. Εχει περιγραφει για αρκετα χρονια στην Ευρωπη και  αναφερθηκε να εχει προκληθει απο εναν κυκλοϊο ((Goldsmith, 1995).
Πιο προσφατα, μια μολυνση κυκλοϊου αναγνωριστηκε σε ενηλικα καναρινια που ειχαν πεθανει απο μια συντομη ασθενεια με συμπτωματα νωθροτητα, ανορεξια, ληθαργο και διαταραχη φτερων (Todd et al., 2001b)...."

http://vir.sgmjournals.org/content/82/11/2805.full.pdf

To ιδιο αναφερεται και εδω, οπου προτεινει την διακοπη της αναπαραγωγης, απολυμανση του εκτροφειου και εντοπισμο των πουλιων φορεων.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/commoncanary.html


.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ αυτο που θελει να πει ,ειναι οτι η μαυρη τελεια ειναι συμπτωμα οχι απαραιτητα ασθενειας και αν ειναι ασθενεια ,οχι συγκεκριμενη .Ειναι η διογκωση του συκωτιου και της χολης .Αυτο μπορει να δημιουργηθει στους νεοσσους οχι μονο απο κυκλοιο 

δες εδω

*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*ακομα και απο υπερφορτωση με καποια τοξινη ή υπερδοσολογια βιταμινης ή φαρμακου ,μπορει να προκληθει ,αν γινεται χρηση στους νεοσσους .Φορτωμα στο συκωτι δηλαδη 

και μην το βρισκεις απιθανο ... δεν ειναι λιγοι ,ειδικα στα εκτροφεια του εξωτερικου που << παραγουν >> πουλια για εμποριο ,που φορτωνουν τις αυγοτροφες με φαρμακα απο την πρωτη μερα των νεοσσων (σε χαμηλες δοσολογιες ) για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη ... δεν τους νοιαζει το μελλον των πουλιων ,αλλα να φυγουν απο αυτους ,με κερδος ... το θεμα ειναι οτι πολλοι εδω τους μιμουνται και για αυτο ειπε και αυτο που επισημανα στο σημειο 6.10 και μετα

----------

